# Never found anyone to talk to,



## miss sazzle (Oct 2, 2015)

Hiya, I'm new to all this, my son was diagnosed with type 1diabetes, at 11 months old in this year Feb,  bin looking for people to talk to around his age as can't find anyone local to relate to so would be nice to find someone he's now about 18mnth old nearly 19months old now, hope to hear something back, thank you


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome.  I believe there are some other parents on here.  I'm sure there will be some responses when they get on.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome miss sazzle.

There are a few parents around, although none with children as young as yours at diagnosis, I think.

Some people also find Children With Diabetes website is a good source of support and information - see http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi miss sazzle, welcome to the forum  As Ralph mentioned, we do have some parents on here, and it can also be useful to hear the experiences who were diagnosed a long time ago, early in life, and have lived full and happy lives despite the diabetes  One good site for parents is the Children with Diabetes site - many of our members here are members there also. They also have a Facebook group. Another Facebook group you may be interested in is The Insulin Gang 

Have you got a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas? If not, I would highly recommend it as it is an excellent and well-regarded reference fr all things Type 1.

You'll find links to other good resources in our Useful links thread

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have!


----------



## miss sazzle (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi, thank you all for the lovely replys back Yeh he's young when he was diagnosed, I will check out the links u gave me many thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum from someone has been T1 since the age of 3 & now with my own big kids  You will learn things every day & not two days are exactly the same. Good luck & things are improving every day


----------



## hkk1970 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Miss sizzle ( love the name by the way ) .

My little boy was diagnosed just before his 3rd birthday and he is now 6. Initially was on injections but been on a pump for nearly 3 years now and its a godsend, specially when they want to eat all the time as they are growing !! 

you will find its a rollercoaster journey but you will become more confident as time goes on. 

there are a lot of excellent facebook groups you can join which offer good support, but if you have any questions you can private message me on here .

Take care
Helen
x


----------



## Adrasteia (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello!

Have you had a look on the Diabetes UK website at their family days to try and find contacts local to you? We were on one with my 4 year old and 9mth old at the weekend and it was great. The kids had a fantastic time all day, we got some great interaction with HCPs and we found a couple of families who we got on well with.

From that we've also been put in touch with a local group and have arranged to go to a Halloween party for T1 families they're running so should meet a few more people. That family day was a great way for us to make some contacts, and if my son has anything to do with it we'll be attending any and every future one within a 50 mile radius!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2015)

Adrasteia said:


> Hello!
> 
> Have you had a look on the Diabetes UK website at their family days to try and find contacts local to you? We were on one with my 4 year old and 9mth old at the weekend and it was great. The kids had a fantastic time all day, we got some great interaction with HCPs and we found a couple of families who we got on well with.
> 
> From that we've also been put in touch with a local group and have arranged to go to a Halloween party for T1 families they're running so should meet a few more people. That family day was a great way for us to make some contacts, and if my son has anything to do with it we'll be attending any and every future one within a 50 mile radius!



Pleased you enjoyed family day with DUK. They are good for kids & Parents  They do weekend & week events too.


----------

